# Er muss bis zum Bäcker laufen...



## Español.

Hola. He visto en internet, en una de las lecciones de alemán respecto a las preposiciones.
http://www.curso-de-aleman.de/grammatik/kapitel_19/19_1_21_bis_hasta.htm



> *19.1.21 Bis = hasta (con Dativ)
> *Temporal
> Er muss *bis zum Bäcker* laufen, um Brot zu kaufen.
> = Tiene que ir hasta la panadería para comprar pan.




Yo hubiese escrito

Er muss bis dem Bäcker...

¿Por qué pone el "zu" también (zum=zu+dem)?

Y a parte en algunas paginas pone que "bis" rige Akkusativ y en otras Dativ. ¿Cual rige en realidad?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Seal_Br

Porque tiene que ir hasta la tienda del panadero. También podría haber dicho *Er muss zum Bäcker laufen*. *

Bis zum Bäcker laufen* es a mi modo de ver una forma de de remarcar que el panadero no está cerca de su casa que digamos.

En cuanto a lo de cual rige en realidad y si te pone los dos casos será que depende del caso. Normalmente suele ser dativo como en "Bis zum nächsten mal".... pero vamos que yo de gramática no ando muy fino 

Suerte


----------



## jordi picarol

Yo hubiese escrito

Er muss bis dem Bäcker...

¿Por qué pone el "zu" también (zum=zu+dem)?

Y a parte en algunas paginas pone que "bis" rige Akkusativ y en otras Dativ. ¿Cual rige en realidad?

Muchas gracias[/QUOTE]----Aquí tienes una gramática bien explicada y con ejemplos:
http://hispanoteca.eu/Gramáticas/GRAMÁTICA%20ALEMANA-Índice.htm


----------



## Seal_Br

jordi picarol said:


> Yo hubiese escrito
> 
> Er muss bis dem Bäcker...
> 
> ¿Por qué pone el "zu" también (zum=zu+dem)?
> 
> Y a parte en algunas paginas pone que "bis" rige Akkusativ y en otras Dativ. ¿Cual rige en realidad?
> 
> Muchas gracias


----Aquí tienes una gramática bien explicada y con ejemplos:
http://hispanoteca.eu/Gramáticas/GRAMÁTICA%20ALEMANA-Índice.htm[/QUOTE]

No me preguntes porque yo no sé de grámatica pero algunos casos como "bis zum nächsten Tag" o "bis zu meinem Tod" van siempre con ZU.....


----------



## nobody_

"Er muss bis dem Bäcker" no hace sentido. 

La palabra "bis" osea "hasta" no hace la oracion dativa que quiere decir el "dem", sino el "zu" hace esta oracion dativa. Intenta con estas oraciones:

1) Ich bleibe hier, wenn du es nicht verstehst.
2) Ich bleibe hier, bis du es verstehst.
3) Ich bleibe hier, falls du es nicht verstehst.

El "wenn, bis y falls" hacen poner el verbo a la final de la frase, eso es todo. 

Porque se dice entonces "bis zum heutigen Tag" o "bis zu den Sternen (und noch viel mehr)" ?

Es muy sensillo. Cuando dices "hasta el dia de hoy es permitido", se lo traduce "bis zum heutigen tag ist es erlaubt". 

La accion se encuentra en el "zu". Sin eso, no hay accion, osea "bis dem Bäcker" tiene que ser "bis der Bäcker" y ahi no hay accion alguna.


----------



## Geviert

Hay que razonar también en función del verbo "laufen" (movimiento) para notar la función de la preposición bis (hasta) en combinación con zu.


----------

